# 12/16mm Eheim tubing equals?



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

12/16mm = 1/2 inch

16/22mm = 5/8 inch

inner circumference


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

I would suggest using something to hold the 1/2 inch pipe on to the barbs, like a banded hose clamp or something. Would hate to see one pop of.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You can just type in "x units to y units" in google and it will tell you. ie "12 mm to in"


If you need to replace it, try to avoid the flimsy vinyl tubing sold at HD/lowes. You need stuff that won't kink so easily. I used reinforced tubing (has some sort of material woven through it) and it works great.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Lnb said:


> 12/16mm = 1/2 inch
> 
> 16/22mm = 5/8 inch
> 
> inner circumference


inner diameter


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

milesm said:


> inner diameter


Thanks


----------

